
Edwardsnowden.com - ghosh
https://edwardsnowden.com/
======
blisterpeanuts
Mr. Snowden is going to have to wait for a change of government in the U.S.
before he can return. The Obama Administration, as well as several senior
Republicans, have all called for his arrest and punishment.

Hillary Clinton is hostile to Snowden as well. Her administration, were she to
be elected, would doubtless continue to pursue his extradition. Trump wants
him executed, and even Rand Paul wants him thrown in jail ("same jail cell
with Clapper").

I'm very sympathetic to Edward Snowden's cause, and I hope that he stays away
from countries that might extradite him until such time as he's granted a
pardon.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yet another reason for me to vote for Bernie Sanders.

~~~
_-__---
Has Sen. Sanders explicitly stated a more welcoming attitude concerning the
status of Mr. Snowden?

~~~
tptacek
He's more welcoming, but he too believes Snowden is a criminal; he wants
lenient charging and sentencing for him (a "plea deal" of some sort, is how he
put it).

~~~
radmuzom
By law, Snowden IS a criminal irrespective of whether his actions are moral or
not (as I am not American, I don't take a stand on that and I don't care).

~~~
jugad
Only saying that "he broke the law, hence he is a criminal", is almost
meaningless. Its like, the sun rises in the east. Everyone knows he broke the
law, and its not part of the debate at all.

The question is... knowing all that we now know, should we treat him like a
criminal?

Many people broke the law and became criminals, in order to do what was right.

Gandhi became a criminal by refusing to pay tax on salt. Americans became
criminals by refusing to play ball with 'taxation without representation'..
(or the boston tea party). Rosa parks became a criminal when she refused to
sit in the back of the bus. In taliban's view, Malala became a criminal when
she decided to go to school.

Breaking the law is not always bad... sometimes, it is essential to break the
law, in order to do the right thing.

I find it difficult to believe that you really don't care, don't have an
opinion or have no moral stand on this issue. It reminds me of this famous
line...

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out— Because I was not
a Socialist. Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist. Then they came for the Jews, and I did not
speak out— Because I was not a Jew. Then they came for me—and there was no one
left to speak for me.

Mass surveillance and punishing whistleblowers are not just American evils.
They are the evils of the powerful, who are everywhere around the world.

------
seltzered
For those wondering who runs this site / if it's endorsed at all by snowden
himself (can't find anything stating such a thing outright yet) - from the
bottom of the faq ([https://edwardsnowden.com/frequently-asked-
questions/](https://edwardsnowden.com/frequently-asked-questions/)):

### Who runs this website?

The site is commissioned by the trustees of Courage to provide information on
the threats Edward Snowden faces, how he is being protected, and what you can
do to support him.

### What is The Courage Foundation (formerly the Journalistic Source
Protection Defence Fund) and who runs it?

Courage is a trust, audited by accountants Derek Rothera & Company in the UK,
for the purpose of providing legal defence and campaign aid to journalistic
sources. It is overseen by an unrenumerated committee of trustees. Edward
Snowden is its first recipient. The terms of the fund and its trustees can be
obtained from Derek Rothera & Company.

~~~
chc
Snowden's Twitter lists his site as freedom.press, so I would guess this is
unofficial.

------
cryoshon
Some pretty cool documents are linked here, especially
[https://edwardsnowden.com/2015/08/25/are-you-the-sigint-
phil...](https://edwardsnowden.com/2015/08/25/are-you-the-sigint-philosopher/)
, which I have created another HN thread on.

I'm not sure if those documents were previously disclosed or what, but the
ones that I just mentioned relate to an internally targeted NSA propaganda
campaign designed to keep their analysts complacent. It's pretty obvious if
you read the documents.

~~~
philbo
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10041046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10041046)

------
adrianlmm
I suppose that just for the simple fact of visiting that webpage we will be
permanently monitored by the NSA.

~~~
27182818284
You know what's awful? I had the same thought—without joking. Like that's
where we're at in life in the US. What a depressing state. What a bummer!

~~~
Grue3
You know what's awful? Living in a country where political opponents are
murdered, not just spied upon. Or else they are prosecuted for crimes they
couldn't have possibly committed. Where there are actual enforced Internet
blacklists which can contain anything from political blogs to github.com. Who
could possibly support this? Oh right, Snowden does. The fact that he lives in
this country, in a penthouse apartment and buddy-buddy with Putin, while
Russian whistleblowers like him (e.g. Navalny) are constantly persecuted, and
people are actually praising this guy is what's actually depressing.

~~~
Lawtonfogle
This is basically a 'but those guys are even worse'. That has never worked
when attempting to excuse our own behavior.

~~~
Grue3
It would be if I weren't talking about my own country. I'm saying 'our guys
are worse than your guys and Snowden is actively aiding and abetting our
guys'.

------
adamnemecek
I'm surprised that he's using PayPal considering they froze the Wikileaks
account back in 2010.

~~~
TeMPOraL
At some point the USGOV will subpoena them for the list and stage summary
executions. s/.

------
GizaDog
I find it interesting that the US government goes after a person that exposed
inside government law breakers but they let Hillary run for president by lying
to the public and government. Something is just not right!

------
wodenokoto
The site is unclear about what they're asking donations for. To keep Snowden
alive? Cost of a trial? If so, which? Towards a campaign lobbying for a
pardoning of Snowden?

------
jugad
Can there be a national referendum? A vote by everyone in the USA on whether
the charges against Snowden should be dropped or not?

Why or why is this not a good idea?

------
cryoshon
Looks like Snowden is stepping up his PR game. I think this is good. The
disclosures have dropped off until recently, so we need to refocus on keeping
the pressure on the government, and Snowden is a convenient figurehead for
this purpose.

~~~
happyscrappy
This isn't Snowden.

~~~
cryoshon
It isn't Snowden, but surely it's done with his permission. If it wasn't,
we'll hear about it quite soon.

------
MrBra
[https://search.edwardsnowden.com/](https://search.edwardsnowden.com/)

------
chrisduesing
Isn't donating money to someone wanted by the state a crime? He might be
hiding out in Russia, but I'm not...

------
adrenalinerush6
defence

------
nickysielicki
Laura Poitras: "I asked to interview him on camera. His first response was no,
he didn’t want the story to be about him."

Now he's got twitter and edwardsnowden.com?

Personally, I give him the benefit of the doubt in all cases. I think there
was a lot more that he could have leaked and didn't, because he believes in
the value of the NSA. I think he was careful to only leak things that dealt
with mass surveillance of American citizens. I think he gave up a lot of
comfort to try to inspire a society that he knew in the back of his mind
probably wouldn't care. I think he loves his country. Most of all, I think
he's probably further on the side of national security in the privacy vs
security debate than people would probably think.

But other people aren't like me. I really hope Snowden is able to bring the
conversation in the right direction, because this debate about what our
government should be doing is far from settled and there's a lot riding on his
demeanor. There's a lot riding on whether average Joe sees Snowden as
profiting from his whistleblowing or giving up his comfortable life.

Snowden making funny tweets is extremely high risk.

~~~
Fuxy
Yes and at the time that was the correct response. The story is over everybody
takes the things revealed then as fact.

New he just needs to survive without getting assassinated.

~~~
nickysielicki
Oh please. Who stands to benefit and who stands to lose at this point from the
assassination of Snowden?

~~~
Karunamon
A little less snarky way of putting that might be to say that does not help
the US's image. If he were to mysteriously die of a heart attack, everyone who
thinks positively of Snowden is going to immediately blame the US for
shenanigans.

